# subwoofer and music



## gocubs30 (Jul 30, 2012)

So ive tried different settings on my receiver and.. I know music is supposed to be 2.0 and that is fine.. My question isim trying to get 2.1 ..if I'm watching a movie and music plays the woofer kicks in.. But CD or stream and no bass ever from the woofer. So what am I missing


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I wouldn't say music is supposed to be 2.0. I like my sub when I listen to music. I usually have my receiver set to multi channel when I listen to music. Then all the speakers are used including the sub. It is all personnel taste. What receiver are you using and what are you using for a music player


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gocubs30 said:


> So ive tried different settings on my receiver and.. I know music is supposed to be 2.0 and that is fine.. My question isim trying to get 2.1 ..if I'm watching a movie and music plays the woofer kicks in.. But CD or stream and no bass ever from the woofer. So what am I missing


It will depend on how low your L/R speakers go whether you are missing anything. If you set the L/R speakers to small, the bass will go to the sub (= 2.1). Try it.


----------



## gocubs30 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have b&w cm9s


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gocubs30 said:


> I have b&w cm9s


Possibly if your sub is up to the task and is EQ-ed. Try it.


----------



## gocubs30 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have the b&w asw10


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gocubs30 said:


> I have the b&w asw10


No EQ unless you have some in your AVR.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What AVR are you using?


----------



## gocubs30 (Jul 30, 2012)

Pioneer sc 57


----------

